# Nothing to see here.



## EpicDude (Jul 12, 2018)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 12, 2018)

It's one of the very few compressors I use. Beside that sometimes Vintage Warmer and ProAudio's Dynamic Spectrum Mapper, and certainly Ozone8 on top. That's mainly all dynamic treatment I do. I have to admit that I'm an evil preset user when it comes to FX plugins (except EQ and reverb). All I mostly change is threshold... and I rarely do hard compressed pop style stuff.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't have this one, but I have the MJUC, also from Klanghelm. Fantastic instant mojo compressor


----------



## enyawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Is that the price?... I thought it was the freakin’ temperature on my iPhone screen (see pic).
No seriously I’m checking this out if you 2 legends use it & at that price!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 13, 2018)

This is the real price. Klanghelm plugins are cheap and awesome


----------



## enyawg (Jul 13, 2018)

I purchased and already have it on my mix bus... 1.5:1 at max 2-3dB GR this is a beautifully transparent son of a bitch!
;giving my Waves SSL Comp a well earned rest!


----------



## Divico (Jul 13, 2018)

Definetly one with the most controls out there.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 13, 2018)

Cannot recommend their plugins enough. Both them and SoundToys make up 99% of all the post-processing stuff I use. Their freebies are also, like, scornfully good.


----------



## Divico (Jul 13, 2018)

How would you compare the MJUC and DC8C. I know the MJU is a vari mu. But how do they behave in the field. If youd have to choose, which one would it be?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 13, 2018)

All I can say is with MJUC the character of the compressor is VERY apparent. Is has a lot of vibe and mojo. You can't use it in a transparent setting. DC8C is probably a better workhorse compressor.

There is a free version of MJUC called MJUC Jr. I think. It probably gives a good overview of the character of the plugin, why not giving it a try ?

Edit : just seen of their website, there is also a free version of DC8C called DC1A.


----------



## Divico (Jul 13, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> All I can say is with MJUC the character of the compressor is VERY apparent. Is has a lot of vibe and mojo. You can't use it in a transparent setting. DC8C is probably a better workhorse compressor.
> 
> There is a free version of MJUC called MJUC Jr. I think. It probably gives a good overview of the character of the plugin, why not giving it a try ?
> 
> Edit : just seen of their website, there is also a free version of DC8C called DC1A.


Tried both. Really like the freebies klanghelm provides. Great marketing strategy to have a cut down version for each plugin.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 13, 2018)

I use MJUC Jr. a lot. I don't think it's one compressor to rule them all, but it's so simple (it's just two knobs) that you can dial it in in a few seconds.


----------



## Divico (Jul 13, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> I use MJUC Jr. a lot. I don't think it's one compressor to rule them all, but it's so simple (it's just two knobs) that you can dial it in in a few seconds.


I also like that. LA2A simulations are great for this easy workflow aswell


----------



## Rapollo (Jul 13, 2018)

My workhorse compressor has been the Empirical Labs Arouser for a good while now. Only downside is the price (thankfully a cheap sub option) and hardware dongle.

I own the DC8C compressor too, and its definitely an excellent workhorse style compressor as well


----------



## Divico (Jul 16, 2018)

If you want a free comp with almost that much control Mcompressor is your friend. Im digging this lately. Great to learn compresssion as it offers a lot of visual feedback options.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 16, 2018)

A bit off topic, but I can't resist to mention the Tokio Dawn Lab compressor : https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-kotelnikov/

Awesome features, very transparent... And free !

On master bus or on vocals, every time I want something gentle.

Can't believe it's free !


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I think the all in one comp is DMG Compassion
It literally can do anything


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 19, 2018)

DC8C

PRESSWERK

FFPMB


----------



## Chandler (Jul 19, 2018)

DC8C and MTurboComp.


----------

